# Question



## PsychoticThoughts (Oct 16, 2011)

So this is my first time rooting a Samsung, Im an all HTC guy. So I rooted my buddies phone, flashed MIUI, But now, We no longer have any kind of ROOT access. Ive tried almost EVERYTHING, cant find any stock downloads to flash via ODIN, Wont do a NanDroid, wont allow any installs via CwM 3. Needing any help I can get, thanks.


----------



## caboone (Sep 1, 2011)

On the home screen, tools, superuser, menu button, settings, root permisions on.


----------

